# hauntproject.com



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed hauntproject.com is not working? Even the alternate link: http://www.perfessorevil.com/hauntproject isn't working either.

Anyone know why or how I can get there via a backdoor?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

"Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e21'
ODBC driver does not support the requested properties.
/hauntproject/index.asp, line 60"

He's got a problem with his ASP script or his database. I'm sure he'll get it fixed. There's no other way to view the content however since it's a dynamically created site.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I am not having problems with his site.

Edited: Sorry i didnt try the links ooops


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

nevermind!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey TD I have been having problems with the site aswell off a on for about the last 2weeks...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No problems from this end


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Seems to be fine now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It was down earlier today.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Northern Touch said:


> hey TD I have been having problems with the site aswell off a on for about the last 2weeks...


It's in the routing, I run a traceroute and it times out in the middle!


----------

